# Summer Fruits in  Sparkling Wine



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2013)

Find a good sparkling desert wine Peel an pit 4 large white peaches,   nectaries, plums, cut them into thin slices. Toss in 1 Tab. sugar and let stand 10-20 min. Then spoon  into goblets or parfait glasses Pour the sparkling wine over the fruit and serve. I like to make sure the fruit is chilled first before serving.
enjoy
kades


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2013)

I do this with a cheap dry sparkler like a Cava or Prosecco.

Delicious.

Also nice is a dry white with frozen grapes in it.  Or a white sangria with frozen white and red grapes as the ice cubes.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I do this with a cheap dry sparkler like a Cava or Prosecco.
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> Also nice is a dry white with frozen grapes in it. Or a white sangria with frozen white and red grapes as the ice cubes.


Thanks for the ideas Jennyema. I can count on you for something good to eat or  fix for my family.
kades


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2013)

Fruit and sparkly wine of any kind

GMTA!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Fruit and sparkly wine of any kind
> 
> GMTA!!!


 
True


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds very refreshing


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds very refreshing


 It is kylie I just love it in the evening with feet up and relaxing.
kades


----------



## MysteryMunchies (Aug 2, 2013)

In Australia there is a native Rosella flower (also called Wild Hibiscus) that can be bought in jars, preserved in syrup. You can add one of these "Wild Hibiscus" flowers with a little bit of the syrup into the bottom of a champagne flute and then top with sparkling wine:


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2013)

MysteryMunchies said:


> In Australia there is a native Rosella flower (also called Wild Hibiscus) that can be bought in jars, preserved in syrup. You can add one of these "Wild Hibiscus" flowers with a little bit of the syrup into the bottom of a champagne flute and then top with sparkling wine:


How pretty. Never see the hibiscus flowers here but maybe I can find them on line.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2013)

kadesma said:


> How pretty. Never see the hibiscus flowers here but maybe I can find them on line.
> kades



Ma, any hibiscus flower would do, you probably grow them.  I think even the ornamental ones are edible.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Ma, any hibiscus flower would do, you probably grow them. I think even the ornamental ones are edible.


 Thanks Dawg   That helps.
ma


----------



## taxlady (Aug 3, 2013)

That would be really nice with hibiscus. I love hibiscus tea, especially iced in summer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2013)

We get dried bags of hibiscus flowers when we go to Mexico, super cheap and they make great tea.  I combine them with Celestial Seasonings Zingers, extra strong brew.  I also grow a few hibiscus, they come in over winter.  I used to collect flowers for a friend's iguana.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 4, 2013)

We made Bellinis the other day as an aperitif before lunch with friends. That is 1/3 peach pulp and 2/3 sparkling wine. Stir well, sip and go to heaven.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2013)

menumaker said:


> We made Bellinis the other day as an aperitif before lunch with friends. That is 1/3 peach pulp and 2/3 sparkling wine. Stir well, sip and go to heaven.


hummmm sounds grat. kades



Dawgluver said:


> We get dried bags of hibiscus flowers when we go to Mexico, super cheap and they make great tea. I combine them with Celestial Seasonings Zingers, extra strong brew. I also grow a few hibiscus, they come in over winter. I used to collect flowers for a friend's iguana.


I'll look at my place to pick up seeds and plant. Will have to be careful tho diaisysis 
ma



taxlady said:


> That would be really nice with hibiscus. I love hibiscus tea, especially iced in summer.


 I love iced tea but must watch how much I ingest daily. NUTS
kades


----------

